# Cool'n'Quiet?



## Assassine (23. Dezember 2004)

HI!

Ich habe einen Amd 64 3000+, der die Biosfunktion Cool'n'quiet unterstützt.
Nur weiß ich nicht was diese funktion bringt und ob ich sie aktiviren sollte!
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Thx schon  mal!


----------



## Rosini (23. Dezember 2004)

Assassine am 23.12.2004 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Ich habe einen Amd 64 3000+, der die Biosfunktion Cool'n'quiet unterstützt.
> Nur weiß ich nicht was diese funktion bringt und ob ich sie aktiviren sollte!
> ...



Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich mich täusche, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher: Cool'n Quiet steuert glaube ich deinen CPU Lüfter. Je wärmer dein Prozessor wird, desto schneller wird sich dein Lüfter drehen. Je kälter der Prozessor ist, desto langsamer dreht sich dann dein Lüfter und ein entsprechend leiser Lüfter ist dann das Ergebnis. Daher auch der Name Cool'n'Quiet...

MfG, Rosini


----------



## Harlekin (23. Dezember 2004)

Rosini am 23.12.2004 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Assassine am 23.12.2004 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anzufügen wäre da noch:
Die CPU wird bei geringer Belastung deutlich runtergetaktet.
Glaube auf mind. so 800MHz. Ob die Spannung auch gesenkt wird weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Wenn wan CnC nutzen will sollte man aber auch die Treiber für den AThlon64 installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Dezember 2004)

Harlekin am 23.12.2004 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rosini am 23.12.2004 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, das eigentliche feature ist das runtertakten, sofernd der volle takt grad nicht gebraucht wird. ob der lüfter dann langsamer dreht, weil das board es ihm "befiehlt", oder ob er langsamer dreht, weil der lüfter selber merkt, dass die volle kühlung nicht nötig, weiß ich aber nicht genau...


----------



## Harlekin (23. Dezember 2004)

Herbboy am 23.12.2004 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das eigentliche feature ist das runtertakten, sofernd der volle takt grad nicht gebraucht wird. ob der lüfter dann langsamer dreht, weil das board es ihm "befiehlt", oder ob er langsamer dreht, weil der lüfter selber merkt, dass die volle kühlung nicht nötig, weiß ich aber nicht genau...


Da bin ich mir auch net sooo sicher...
Ich weiß das Intel nen neuen Lüfteranschluss mit den i915 und i925 Chipsätzen aufgelegt hat, der ne extra "Datenleitung" hat (also 4 Pole), damit man per Software oder automatisch den Lüfter runter regeln kann.


----------



## ripitall (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi, also wenn du Takten willst, dann stell das ja ab... Sobald ich bei mir CnQ drin hab läuft das Ding net mehr stabil...

Am Windows-Treiber liegts net... ich komm garnet zum booten...

Ansonsten kannst es ruhig aktiverien...


----------



## Sephriroth (23. Dezember 2004)

Rosini am 23.12.2004 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Assassine am 23.12.2004 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist ganz einfach.

im bios cool und quiet aktivieren, aktuellen prozessor treiber installieren (auf heft cd von PCGH) dann rechtsklick auf dem desktop dann eigenschaften, dann auf screensaver oder bildschirmschoner klicken, dann auf energieoptionen und dann umschalten auf tragbar\Laptop.

Bestätigen und schon taktet dein Prozessor mit knapp 900Mhz und dein lüfter läuft mit knapp 1000UPM. 

FERTIG

ABER wenn du zocken willst am besten cool und quiet deaktivieren, denn manche spiele kommen damit nicht klar!  

Viel Spaß


----------



## Loosa (23. Dezember 2004)

Sephriroth am 23.12.2004 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ABER wenn du zocken willst am besten cool und quiet deaktivieren, denn manche spiele kommen damit nicht klar!
> 
> Viel Spaß



Das Problem hatte ich bei cool and quiet auch des öfteren.
Ich lasse im Hintergrund jetzt einfach SETI@home laufen. Das nimmt nur soviel Power wie frei ist, sorgt aber dafür, dass der Prozessor immer ausgelastet ist und nicht runtertaktet wenn das Spiel gerade nicht so viel Leistung braucht 
Ausserdem hilft's bei einem wissenschaftlichen Projekt *g*


----------



## Accuface (23. Dezember 2004)

Das Spiele damit nich klar kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht

C n C taktet dein CPU je nach beanspruchung runter und hoch und kommt somit deiner Stromrechnung zu gute

Mit den Lüfter hat das ein garnichts zu tun. Asus hat eine funktion die nennt sich Q fan und die schaltet den CPU Lüfter komplett ab bzw kannst du im Bios einstellen wann er langsamer werden soll


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Dezember 2004)

Loosa am 23.12.2004 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hatte ich bei cool and quiet auch des öfteren.
> Ich lasse im Hintergrund jetzt einfach SETI@home laufen. Das nimmt nur soviel Power wie frei ist, sorgt aber dafür, dass der Prozessor immer ausgelastet ist und nicht runtertaktet wenn das Spiel gerade nicht so viel Leistung braucht
> Ausserdem hilft's bei einem wissenschaftlichen Projekt *g*


Dann kannst du Cool'n'Quiet doch gleich deaktivieren...


----------



## cbw249 (24. Dezember 2004)

Accuface am 23.12.2004 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiele damit nich klar kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht
> 
> C n C taktet dein CPU je nach beanspruchung runter und hoch und kommt somit deiner Stromrechnung zu gute
> 
> Mit den Lüfter hat das ein garnichts zu tun. Asus hat eine funktion die nennt sich Q fan und die schaltet den CPU Lüfter komplett ab bzw kannst du im Bios einstellen wann er langsamer werden soll



Doch Cool'n'Quiet kann bei älteren Spielen die Spielgeschwindigkeit beeinflussen. Und zwar fragen eineige Spiele die Cpu nach dessen geschwindigkeit ab und richten sich danach. Bei beschleunigung des Cool'n'Quiet durch die belastung läuft das speil extrem schnell. Ist zwar duch einige Patch besser geworden aber das Problem gibts noch.
Cool'n'Quiet regelt eigendlich nichts groß an den Lüftern, zwar kann man die drehgeschwindigkeit des Lüfters einstellen, aber wenn der Lüfter sich nicht darüber regeln lässt (oder eine eigene temp.methode hat) ist es egal. Dieses macht im eigendlichen sinne nur der Core Cell chip von Msi.

cbw249


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2004)

Accuface am 23.12.2004 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiele damit nich klar kommen halte ich für ein Gerücht
> 
> C n C taktet dein CPU je nach beanspruchung runter und hoch und kommt somit deiner Stromrechnung zu gute
> 
> Mit den Lüfter hat das ein garnichts zu tun. Asus hat eine funktion die nennt sich Q fan und die schaltet den CPU Lüfter komplett ab bzw kannst du im Bios einstellen wann er langsamer werden soll



Hast du überhaupt einen Prozssor mit C´n´Q um so eine Bahauptung machen zu können???
Bei mir macht Cool n Quit richtig  Probleme und vorallem bei Half Life 2 und Vampires 2!!
Sie fahren die Leistung des Prozessors hoch,  der Computer merkt, dass er die ganze Leistung nicht braucht, regelt sich wieder runter.
Fazit: Es ruckelt und der Rechner fährt wieder hoch!
Was meinst du, wie nervig das ist!!
Das ätzende ist,dass ich Cool n Quiet im Bios nicht ausschalten kann, da es ein Notebook ist. 
Bei HL 2 konnte ich mir mitlerweile helfen.
Dort habe ich zu Beginn einfach die Auflösung auf 800x600 gestellt und es lief dann flüssig bei gedrosselter Leistung.
Fand ich aber nicht so gut, da ich ja wußte, dass mein Rechner wesentlich mehr drauf hat (A64 3400+).
Also habe ich dann die höchste Auflösung genommen, die mein Monitor darstellen kann, alle Details hoch und der Rechner bleibt auf höchster Leistung und ich kann flüssig spielen.
Leider ist Vampire 2 nicht so gut programmiert wie HL2 und da kann ich sowas nicht machen. Schade.

Und Seti nebenbei laufen zu lassen erscheint mir auch nicht gerade so die optimale Lösung?!
Vielleicht sollte ich mal den Prozessortreiber deaktivieren?

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Dezember 2004)

Dr-Zoidberg am 24.12.2004 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das ätzende ist,dass ich Cool n Quiet im Bios nicht ausschalten kann, da es ein Notebook ist.
> Bei HL 2 konnte ich mir mitlerweile helfen.
> Dort habe ich zu Beginn einfach die Auflösung auf 800x600 gestellt und es lief dann flüssig bei gedrosselter Leistung.
> ...


Du kannst versuchen, in der Energieverwaltung (Systemsteuerung) das Energiescheme beim Spielen auf "Dauerbetrieb" zu stellen. Dann _sollte_ C'n'Q auch deaktiviert sein.


----------



## Sephriroth (24. Dezember 2004)

Richtig das funktionier!

Macht doch nicht so ein Hick hack darum, aktiviert es einfach wenn der Pc nur rumsteht und gerade nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2004)

Danke!


----------



## Accuface (24. Dezember 2004)

@Dr-Zoidberg

ich habe einen 3200+ und das schon seit genau 12 Monaten und ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt mit c n c 

der CPU kann meherer Zustände in der Sekunde einnehmen wovon ihr nix bemerkt, und mein HL2 erkennt auch erst als 800 MHz hat aber auch nix am spiel zu beinflussen weil er voll hochtaktet

btw: du weisst aber schon das ein athlon64 notebook cpu automatisch auf 800 MHz geht und auch bei 800 MHz bleibt egal bei welche belastung wenn du auf Tragbar/Laptop gehst bzw mit akku den betreibst  ?

wenn ihr Probleme habt dann deinstalliert einfach die C n C software oder kauft euch ein XP oder intel und fertig ist es


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2004)

Accuface am 24.12.2004 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> @Dr-Zoidberg
> 
> ich habe einen 3200+ und das schon seit genau 12 Monaten und ich habe bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gehabt mit c n c
> 
> der CPU kann meherer Zustände in der Sekunde einnehmen wovon ihr nix bemerkt, und mein HL2 erkennt auch erst als 800 MHz hat aber auch nix am spiel zu beinflussen weil er voll hochtaktet



Er ist bei mir jedoch immer wieder runter- und hochgefahren. Und das ganz sicherlich nicht unbemerkt. So schnell stellt sich das Cool n Quiet bei mir nicht ein, so wie du das beschreibst.  



> btw: du weisst aber schon das ein athlon64 notebook cpu automatisch auf 800 MHz geht und auch bei 800 MHz bleibt egal bei welche belastung wenn du auf Tragbar/Laptop gehst bzw mit akku den betreibst  ?



Er ist garantiert nicht immer auf 800MHz!
Er dümpelt bei  287MHz rum, wenn er nichts zu tun hat (ist ja das tolle an CnQ, dass er dadurch Strom spart!!) 
 und anscheinend ist ihm HL2 keine so große Belastung bei 1024x768 mit vollen Details, denn er geht hörbar  mit der Leistung runter und es fängt tierisch an zu ruckeln. Dann jagd er die Frequenz wieder hoch. Es ist eine Achterbahn.
Ich habe den Rechner schon lange genug, um am Geräusch zu erkennen, in welchem  Takt er sich befindet, denn die Kühlung ist nicht gerade "leise".



> wenn ihr Probleme habt dann deinstalliert einfach die C n C software oder kauft euch ein XP oder intel und fertig ist es



Dieses Problem ist ein Problem der Spieleentwickler.
Sie sollten es mal endlich in den Griff bekommen, dass es sowas wie CnQ
gibt und ihre Spiele darauf auch auslegen.
Soll heißen: Das Spiel sollte dem Rechner sagen, dass immer die volle Leistung gebraucht wird und er sich gefälligst nicht herunterfahren soll.
Ich denke jedoch, dass sich das in Zukunft auch bei den Spielen einbürgern wird, wenn sich die ganzen Stromsparfeatures ein wenig mehr breit machen.


----------



## Accuface (24. Dezember 2004)

ich glaube da wird keiner was machen, ich bin ja schon in diversen boards unterwegs und solche Probleme die du beschreibst habe ich noch nie gelesen. Das muss andere ursachen haben bzw hängt es auch von den AMD treibern meist ab .

btw: infos über das 800 MHz sperre beom mobile findest du http://www.de.tomshardware.com/mobile/20031215/index.html

hast du die probs mitn lappi oder mit den normalen compi


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (24. Dezember 2004)

Accuface am 24.12.2004 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube da wird keiner was machen, ich bin ja schon in diversen boards unterwegs und solche Probleme die du beschreibst habe ich noch nie gelesen. Das muss andere ursachen haben bzw hängt es auch von den AMD treibern meist ab .
> 
> btw: infos über das 800 MHz sperre beom mobile findest du http://www.de.tomshardware.com/mobile/20031215/index.html
> 
> hast du die probs mitn lappi oder mit den normalen compi




Es ist ein Laptop


----------



## Accuface (24. Dezember 2004)

dann würde ich sagen das es entweder ein temp prob ist, oder falls du auf laptop im Energieschema stehen hast er e nur auf 800 MHz läuft -> siehe mein link

aktueller Chipsatz treiber drauf ?

btw aufm lappi haste e keine richtige GK power da muss man sich net wundern

bei 1024x768 ist ja alles CPU limitiert, besonders HL2 dis CPU limitiert da merkt man ja die enorme auswirkungen auf die Spieleperformance


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (25. Dezember 2004)

Accuface am 24.12.2004 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> dann würde ich sagen das es entweder ein temp prob ist, oder falls du auf laptop im Energieschema stehen hast er e nur auf 800 MHz läuft -> siehe mein link
> 
> aktueller Chipsatz treiber drauf ?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, wenn ich CnQ schalten und walten lasse (Energieschema  Tragbar/Laptop), dann variiert die MHz-Zahl  innerhalb von Spielen.
Jedoch auch nicht bei jedem. Bei einigen "älteren" Spielen wie NFS U1
und NFS Porsche oder auch Doom 3, Sims 2, als Vertreter von neueren Spielen, gab/gibt es diese Performanceprobleme nicht.  

btw: Die Grafikkartenpower meines Notebooks reicht allemal aus, um HL2  ohne Probleme bei 1280x800 zu zocken,.
Aber dennoch muss iich dir recht geben, dass die Graka-Power eines Notebooks einem Hi-End-Desktoprechner nicht das Wasser reichen kann. 
Solange ich aber ohne größere Probs Spiele mit meinem  Arbeitsnotebook zocken kann, werde ich mir keinen neuen Desktop-Pc holen.Erst wenn mein Notebook den unteren Durchschnitt erreicht hat, werde ich mich um einen neuen rechner bemühen, mit dem ich dann weiter spielen kann, was hoffentlich noch etwas mehr als ein Jahr der Fall sein dürfte.
Das Notebook wird dann weiterhin als Arbeitsrechner genutzt, versteht sich.


----------

